# Welchen Käse für Barben?



## Angler100 (2. Mai 2005)

Moin! Inch möchte bald auf Barben in der Weser, weiss aber nicht, was ich als Köder und Futter nehmen soll. Ich möchte eigentlich mit Futterkorb und Maden, aber ich will es auch mal mit Käse versuchen. Welchen Käse nimmt ihr so, und wie groß soll so ein Stück dann am Haken sein?


----------



## Funpeoplez (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

..das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Möchte nämlich bald auch auf Barben!


----------



## nikmark (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Eigentlich egal. Hauptsache er ist aromatisch !
Emmentaler vom Aldi ist gut oder auch Parmesan (am Stück).

....und nicht am Haken, sondern am Haar  #6 

....am Haken lohnt auch Watte, getränkt mit pulverigen Parmesan (hält gut !)

Nikmark


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Cheddar (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben), sowie (Gummi)Gouda von Aldi ist auch immer eine gute Alternative. Auch ich bevorzuge das Haar, denn dann liegt der Haken schön frei. Die Ausstiegsrate ist wesentlich geringer im Gegensatz zum in den Köder/Käse eingezogenen Haken.

In geriebenen Parmesan (fertig oder selbst gerieben), oder andere würzige Käsesorten, mit etwas Milch gebunden, tunke ich Aquarium-Filterwatte ein und stecke das ganze in einen Futterkorb. Alternativ ist sicherlich Paniermehl mit Käsearoma (gleiche Machart, wie oben beschrieben) eine empfehlenswerte Lösung. 

Man sollte jedenfalls einfach den Käse ausprobieren, den man zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## vertikal (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Kaufe immer Käsesticks an der Tankstelle.
Kann man schön einfach portionieren und den Rest selber nach dem Angeln verkosten!

Größe: 1,5 x 1,5 cm am 2er - 4er Haken (Spitze freilassen!) 

Wird bei uns in der Lenne je nach Strömung am 40-80 g-Blei angeboten. Wichtig ist, dass der Köder vom Blei gehalten wird und nicht über Grund rollt; sonst gibt's mit Sicherheit Hänger bei dem extrem steinigen Untergrund.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## angeltreff (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Limburger - der hat ....





















das richtige Aroma.


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Limburger - der hat ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :q  
oh ja, und die lästigen Mücken lassen Dich dann auch in Ruhe


----------



## darth carper (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Ein Tip ist auch den Käse in Milch einzulegen, dann werden die Stücke nicht so zäh im Wasser.
Man kann aber auch aus Schmelzkäse oder geriebenem Parmesan einen Teig machen.

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, daß Käse im Futter und als Hakenköder Maden oder Würmer fängiger ist, als den Käse auch als Hakenköder zu verwenden.


----------



## nikmark (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Limburger - der hat ....
> 
> das richtige Aroma.




Dann kannst du auch direkte eine ganze Knoblauchzehe auf den Haken fädeln  :q  :q  :q 

Nikmark


----------



## ArturO (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Ich benutze immer Gouda Käse vom Edeka. Nur an sonnigen Sommertagen kanns kritisch werden, da der Käse leicht schmiltzt.

Auch ein guter Köder für Barben sollen Frikadellen sein.
Angler streiten sich darum welche Frikadelle besser fängt: Die von Aldi oder die von Plus ?

Ich hab schonma eine Barbe auf Frika gefangen und eine die angebissen hat, war so extrem dass sie meine ganze Montage abgerissen hat.


----------



## Manni1980 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Hi, 
also ich fische entweder mit Gouda oder mit Butterkäse von Lidl. Was auch gut ist ist Tilsitter, der stinkt richtig stark. Ich habe dafür immer kleine Drillinge (Größe 12) verwendet. Werde aber dieses Jahr den Käse am Haar fischen.


----------



## Gesangsverein (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

also ich benutze generell Gouda und lass den haken direkt drin verschwinden (meist so en 2er oder 3er Haken und das stück halt grad so, dass der haken komplett reinpasst).
Die Aussteigerrate is in der Tat relativ hoch (so bei 30-40%), aber andererseits beißen die Barben eigenltich gut genug drauf, sodas es da eigenltich kein Problem geben sollte.


----------



## cl72 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Ich nehme immer die härtesten Käsesorten und versuche die Rinde dran zu lassen, in der dann der Haken steckt.
Am besten ist eine Doppelmontage (zumindest meine Erfahrung): Du bindest an den "Zielhaken" einen kleinen Haken mit Vorfach. Das Vorfach vom kleinen Haken ziehst Du mit einer Ködernadel auf und steckst vor dem kleinen Haken ein kleines Blei. Das Blei und der kleine Haken steckt unten im Käse, der größere Haken (6-10) freiliegend davor, die Barbe zieht sich den Käse rein, saugt den freiliegenden Haken mit rein und hängt in der Regel (gestoppt durch ein Blei mit vorgeschaltenem Blei).
Käsesorte: Der muss ein bisschen aromatisch sein. Junger Gouda hat wenig Aroma. 
Alter Gouda, Münsterländer.. Am liebsten ess ich den allerdings selbst |supergri


----------



## Florian1980 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Du hast zwar nach der richtigen Käsesorte für Barben gefragt, aber ich möchte doch auf die Aktuelle Fisch&Fang verweisen. In einem Artikel, der sich mich meinen Erfahrungen deckt, schreibt der Autor über Pellets und dass er keinen Käse mehr braucht, weil Pellets einfach besser fangen. 

Meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt: 

Feeder/Made: Barben bis 30cm
Käse: Bis 40cm (aber wenige, weil Käseangeln nerft...)
Mit Pellets/Fischmehlboilie: Bis 75cm, und auch die meisten Barben. Fischpellet und die richtige Stelle ist am Neckar eine Garantie für große Barben.


----------



## D123J (7. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Hallo,

ich fische nun seit mehreren Jahren gezielt auf Barben. Angefangen habe ich ganz klassisch mit Maden. Dieser Köder hat mir bis dato die besten Ergebnisse gebracht, wenn es um die Stückzahl ging. Wichtig war immer einen hohen Lebendköderanteil dem Futter beizumengen. Das heißt min. ein halber Liter Maden (tendenziell eher mehr) bei einer Sitzung von etwa 4 Stunden. Gerade wenn viel Fisch am Platz steht, muss man viel füttern und so ein Grüppchen Barben putzt ganz schön was weg. Neben den Maden verwende ich auch Partikel wie kleine Pellets, gekochten Mais und Hanf. Und auch auf Maden kann man große Barben erbeuten. 

Die Angelei mit Käse habe ich natürlich auch ausprobiert, doch waren die Ergebnisse bei weitem nicht so gut und auch die Größe war nicht gravierend anders.

Dem Fischen mit Pellets stand ich immer sehr skeptisch gegenüber, da ich befürchtete, dass dies nicht ohne ein langes Vorfüttern und Gewöhnen an den Köder möglich wäre, doch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt, als die Barben bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen die Pellets (20 mm) sofort nahmen. Also wenn ich heute die Wahl hätte würde ich Pellets dem Käse vorziehen.

Wenn du gerade deine ersten Gehversuche machst, dann fang mit Maden an und verschaff dir erstmal einen Überblick darüber, wo du in deinem Gewässerabschnitt Barben überhaupt fangen kannst. Wenn sie an deiner Angelstelle stehen, dann wirst du das recht schnell merken. Sollte sich der Erfolg nach ca. 3 Stunden nicht einstellen, dann Sachen packen und ab zur nächsten Stelle. 

Mit der Zeit, wenn du die Stellen kennst, kannst du mit deinen Ködern experimentieren. Und wer weiß, vielleicht stehen die Barben bei dir im Gewässer eher auf Käse als bei mir.

Im Übrigen kannst du zum Thema Barbenangeln sehr viel von den Briten lernen. Lies doch mal in diverse britischen Onlinemagazinen nach oder schau dir die zahlreichen Videos auf Youtube an.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## D123J (7. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Achja, noch kurz zum Thema Futter:

Du kannst natürlich die teuren Barbenmischungen kaufen, aber ich finde, dass das nicht nötig ist. Kauf dir bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens eine gute Basismischung für das Feedern. Aufpeppen kannst du das ganze dann je nach Jahreszeit mit Aromen z. B. von Van den Eynde, Erdbeeraroma im Sommer (ca. 50 Gramm pro 1kg Trockenmischung). Auch immer gut macht sich ein Anteil von geriebenen Pellets. 

Aber primär ist das Futter dazu da, meine Partikel zum Grund zu bekommen. Dabei mische ich aber nicht alles zusammen, sondern habe meine Partikel und das Futter immer getrennt in verschiedenen Behältern. Den Futterkorb fülle ich dann zunächst mit einer Schicht Futter, das kurz angedrückt wird, darüber kommt eine Schicht Partikel oder Maden und darüber dann ein "Deckel" aus Futter. Quasi ein Sandwich. 

Warum so kompliziert?:
1. Du kannst den Anteil Partikel/Maden besser steuern.
2. Pellets entziehen dem Futter die Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## cl72 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Habe gerade gesehen, dass ich einen Beitrag aus dem Jahre 2005(!) kommentiert habe.... Also nicht über fehlende Antworten wundern ;-).


----------



## bennyhill (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Gar keinen . Käse ist der *schlechteste* aller Barbenköder !!!


----------



## bubbka (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Irgendwie hatte ich bislang auf Käse als Hakenköder und mit Käsefutter nicht einen Barbenbiss, meine persönliche Rekordbarbe von 76 cm biss auf Mais, alle anderen auf Made. #c

Liegt vielleicht am Gewässer, aber mit Käse bin ich bisher auch immer schlecht gefahren|uhoh:


----------



## bennyhill (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Vor einigen Jahren gab es mal dazu einen Artikel im Blinker, Titel : *"Alles Käse mit Käse"* und was die Barben betrifft, stimmte er absolut.


----------



## lsski (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Käse ist der Köder für* richtig* große !
nur muß man ihn* richtig* trocknen so das er im Wasser ständig partickel abgiebt und das wissen das es in der Region wo man fischt auch solche kaliber sich rumtreiben.
Ich habe schon mal mit einem echten Barbenguru "für mich" gefischt und war dabei wie eine über 5 kg Barbe in 3 Tagen aus dem Rhein gefangen wurde. Mein Kescher hat 95cm Netztiefe und der Fisch ging gerade rein.
Weil der Drill so lange gedauert hat haben wir die Lady nicht gemessen und auch nicht gewogen.
Aber seit dem weis ich was wirklich alles im Rhein schwimmt und was man machen muß um solche Fische zu fangen.

Leider ist es mir verboten Stellen montagen Taktik und dergleichen im Netz oder per PN an dritte weiter zu geben 

ABER 
Der Käse ist der vom Aldi wird getrocknet und ist Streichholzschachtel Groß.
Die Großen Fische verlassen die Fahrrinne selten.
Die Montage ist beim Karpfenangeln abgeguckt und das Blei wiegt 280g

Jetzt nur noch die richtige Stelle und in drei Tagen ist im Sommer mindestens eine Barbe von über 3.5 kg dabei.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Wozu dann der Beitrag, wenn du damit nichts anderes sagen darfst, als dass man gelegentlich eine Barbe mit Käse fangen kann? 

"Herr Lehrer, ich kenn die Antwort auch, aber ich verrate nichts!"


----------



## lsski (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wozu dann der Beitrag, wenn du damit nichts anderes sagen darfst, als dass man gelegentlich eine Barbe mit Käse fangen kann?
> 
> "Herr Lehrer, ich kenn die Antwort auch, aber ich verrate nichts!"


Wer lesen kann hat die wichtigen Hinweise erkannt und mit ein wenig Strategie und Fleiss und sitz Fleisch ist es kein Problem die Großen Fische von den kleinen zu trennen ich glaube eher es sind Beiträge wie diese hier die auf Abzocker hindeuten die keiner unterstützen will! #d
Bla bla ist doch eher jede Kritik oder ?


----------



## Andal (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Käse für Barben?*

Also bitte.

Das Käse durchaus ein brauchbarer Barbenköder ist, dass große und festere Käsebrocken schlechter von kleineren Exemplaren gefressen werden können und dass man sie auch problemlos per Haarmontage anbieten kann ist wirklich keine solche Offenbarung. Und das Großbarben gerne mal im Strom stehen, bedarf auch keiner Rätselspiele.

Und deine "Geheimstellen" muss ich dir auch nicht schlauchen, ich habe den Rhein selber vor der Haustüre. 

Aber wenn es dir Freude macht, dich mit "exotischen Mysterien" zu umgeben, dann stehe ich deinem Glück natürlich nicht im Wege!


----------

